# Design "Übermich" im mybuffed-Profil



## Avalanche (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

irgendwie scheint bei mir html-code nicht erkannt zu werden, wenn ich versuche, mein Profil ein wenig zu verschönern... Muss ich noch irgendwas einstellen, damit das funktioniert? Bin ein wenig ratlos...


Grüße,

Lothloriel


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst in den Feldern BBCode verwenden.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...amp;CODE=bbcode

Statt <img src=""> nimmst du dann halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (7. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du kannst in den Feldern BBCode verwenden.
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...amp;CODE=bbcode
> 
> Statt <img src=""> nimmst du dann halt
> ...



Ach so, NUR bb-code? ok. 

allerdings ist mir was anderes gerade aufgefallen:

ich würde gerne (wie buffey in ihrem profil) ein last.fm-widget in mein profil einfügen.

Der code ist


```
<style type="text/css">table.lfmWidget8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0 td {margin:0 !important;padding:0 !important;border:0 !important;}table.lfmWidget8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0 tr.lfmHead a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/header/chart/recenttracks_regular_black.png) no-repeat 0 0 !important;}table.lfmWidget8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0 tr.lfmEmbed object {float:left;}table.lfmWidget8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0 tr.lfmFoot td.lfmConfig a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat 0px 0 !important;;}table.lfmWidget8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0 tr.lfmFoot td.lfmView a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -85px 0 !important;}table.lfmWidget8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0 tr.lfmFoot td.lfmPopup a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -159px 0 !important;}</style>
<table class="lfmWidget8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" style="width:184px;"><tr class="lfmHead"><td><a title="Alucard06: Kürzlich angehörte Titel" href="http://www.lastfm.de/user/Alucard06/" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;height:20px;width:184px;background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/header/chart/recenttracks_regular_black.png) no-repeat 0 -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;"></a></td></tr><tr class="lfmEmbed"><td><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/chart/friends_6.swf" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" width="184" height="199" > <param name="movie" value="http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/chart/friends_6.swf" /> <param name="flashvars" value="type=recenttracks&amp;user=Alucard06&amp;theme=black&amp;lang=de&amp;widget_id=8596f08cbeae6a3d6338dcc88164b6f0" /> <param name="bgcolor" value="000000" /> <param name="quality" value="high" /> <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /> <param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /> </object></td></tr><tr class="lfmFoot"><td style="background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/footer_bg/black.png) repeat-x 0 0;text-align:right;"><table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" style="width:184px;"><tr><td class="lfmConfig"><a href="http://www.lastfm.de/widgets/?colour=black&amp;chartType=recenttracks&amp;user=Alucard06&amp;chartFriends=1&amp;from=code&amp;widget=chart" title="Hol dir dein eigenes Widget" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;width:85px;height:20px;float:right;background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat 0px -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;"></a></td><td class="lfmView" style="width:74px;"><a href="http://www.lastfm.de/user/Alucard06/" title="Besuche Alucard06s Profil" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;width:74px;height:20px;background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -85px -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;"></a></td><td class="lfmPopup"style="width:25px;"><a href="http://www.lastfm.de/widgets/popup/?colour=black&amp;chartType=recenttracks&amp;user=Alucard06&amp;chartFriends=1&amp;from=code&amp;widget=chart&amp;resize=1" title="Lade dieses Widget in einem Popup" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;width:25px;height:20px;background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -159px -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;" onclick="window.open(this.href + '&amp;resize=0','lfm_popup','height=299,width=234,resizable=yes,scrollbars=yes'); return false;"></a></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>
```

Wenn ich das abspeichere und in den Reiter "Allgemein" gehe, um es mir anzuschauen, ist ein Teil des Codes abgeschnitten und wird somit nicht erkannt, siehe mein Profil. Wenn ich mir den eben eingefügten Code, den ich von last.fm bekommen habe, nochmal anschaue, muss ich feststellen, dass tatsächlich ein Teil des Codes abgeschnitten wurd,e wie kann das passieren?


----------



## Avalanche (7. Dezember 2007)

Ah, ich sehe gerade, bei ihr ist es nur ein bildlink, nicht das wirkliche widget.


----------



## Avalanche (6. Januar 2008)

Kann ich mit BBCode Tabellen erstellen? Oder einen Text links oder rechts von einem Bild schreiben, statt darunter oder darüber?


----------



## Isegrim (6. Januar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Kann ich mit BBCode Tabellen erstellen? Oder einen Text links oder rechts von einem Bild schreiben, statt darunter oder darüber?



table nein, align ja. Einfach den Link klicken, den ZAM gepostet hat. Dort ist jeder BB-Code aufgeführt, den dieses Forum verarbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit, den Kram vom Widget als dynamisches Bild auszugeben, könnte man das auch hier einbinden, ähnlich wie die Visitenkarten.
Text wird links bzw. rechts von einem Bild ganz normal dargestellt, solange links bzw. rechts genug Platz dafür ist und keine Freizeile vor bzw. nach dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (6. Januar 2008)

Die Befehle kenne ich, aber mit "align" kann ich trotzdem keinen Text *neben* einem Bild schreiben, der Text steht stattdessen darunter.


----------



## Isegrim (6. Januar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Die Befehle kenne ich, aber mit "align" kann ich trotzdem keinen Text *neben* einem Bild schreiben, der Text steht stattdessen darunter.



Für Text neben einem Bild brauchst du doch gar kein align. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach die Buchstaben vor bzw. hinter die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Test für Lothloriel[/code]

Wenn Text unter einem Bild dargestellt wird, obwohl du ihn daneben geschrieben hast, ist das Bild schlicht zu breit.

Sollte es trotzdem nicht funktionieren, gib bitte ein Beispiel, welchen Text du wie mit welchem Bild verwenden möchtest.


----------



## Dévoro (7. April 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> table nein, align ja. ...



Ja, die süßen Tabellen mochten mich heute auch nicht. Bin ja nun auf das "warum" gestoßen...

Gibt es eine anderweitig bekannte Möglichkeit hier 3 Urls nebeneinander zu posten, sodass sie auch alle gesittet nebeneinander stehen?
Sicherlich nicht, oder?  

Bin grade mit meinem Latein leicht am Ende. Würde gerne in meinem Blog ein "paar" Namen Tabellenähnlich darstellen. Die Abstände sollen gleich sein und die Namen sollen nebeneinander stehen (similar like 3 column).

Klatsche ich die Urls nebeneinander mit allem drum und dran, stehen max. 2 Namen nebeneinander und der 3. Name steht darunter in der nächsten Zeile.  Da allerdings die Reihen nach A, B und C geordnet sein sollen, fördert es den Augenkrebs und ist nicht das gewünschte Resultat.  

Kurzum:Hat jemand eine Idee oder eine "rütschtütsche Lösung" dafür?


----------



## Isegrim (7. April 2008)

Dévoro schrieb:


> Ja, die süßen Tabellen mochten mich heute auch nicht. Bin ja nun auf das "warum" gestoßen...
> 
> Gibt es eine anderweitig bekannte Möglichkeit hier 3 Urls nebeneinander zu posten, sodass sie auch alle gesittet nebeneinander stehen?
> Sicherlich nicht, oder?
> ...



Hi Dévoro!

Zum Verkürzen von URLs gäbe es erst einmal die Notlösung http://www.tinyurl.com. Läßt sich ja aber auch ähnlich durch {url=http://www.langeurl.com}kurzer Text{/url} Tags bewerkstelligen.

Tabellen können standardmäßig nicht durch BB-Code erzeugt werden. Es gibt diverse Hacks dafür, die aber vom Forumsbetreiber eingespielt werden müssen. (Glaube persönlich nicht daran, daß das passiert.)
Ein Behelf über ein align mittels left, center oder right funktioniert leider auch nicht, da nach dem Abschluß des Tags immer automatisch ein neuer <div>-Block eingefügt wird, der ohne float oder sonstwas einen Zeilenumbruch mit sich bringt. Gleiches gilt für das Tag {indent}, selbst wenn verschachtelt.

Einzige Lösung, die mir im Moment einfällt, ist, sich selbst eine Art Tab zu basteln. Mit schmalen Zeichen, die die gleiche Farbe besitzen wie der Hintergrund, vor dem sie dargestellt werden, kann man diesen Effekt erreichen. Ein Beispiel dafür findet sich hier. Unterer Bereich des Posts, Abschnitt Rotation. In einem der Beiträge darunter nennt Mahoni auch den Namen eines schicken Firefox-Addons zum schnellen Herausfinden von Farben. Gibt aber auch eigenständige Lösungen, z.B. Programme wie Anry Color Picker.
Ist nicht perfekt, aber noch das beste, was man mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln machen kann.


Bei (Nicht)Gelingen einfach noch mal kurz hier schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dévoro (8. April 2008)

Huhu Isegrim,

erst mal vielen dank für deine rasche Antwort. Leider hilft mir das nicht weiter.

Lange Urls mit kurzen Text wende ich bereits an, leider haut es dennoch nicht hin. Ebenso die Tabelle an sich (rein optisch) ist nicht das Problem, da könnte ich mir einiges zum darstellen aus den Fingerchen ziehen. 

Mein Problem besteht darin, das ich 3 Urls von Usern habe und die müssen in eine Reihe (das ganze mal 20-30)

Bsp:  
Reihe 1      -> Ameise----------Brummbär--------Clownskeksverspeiser
Reihe 2      -> AlterMann-------Berni--------------Cini
...
...
...

Sieht einfach aus, nur sobald da lange Urls dabei sind, welche die Namen verlinken sollen, bekomme ich IMMER:
Reihe 1      -> Ameise             Brummbär       
Clownskeksverspeiser
Reihe 3     -> AlterMann Berni    
     Cini





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die tags für links, rechts und center helfen mir da leider auch nicht aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss mich wohl mit 2 Spalten begnügen....  ;((

Danke dir nochmals

Dévo


----------



## Isegrim (8. April 2008)

Hrm ... seltsam. Klingt so, als würde das Forum nicht die kurze Textform eines Links bewerten, ob der nun zu lang für eine Zeile ist, sondern die richtige, lange URL. Hast du mal probiert, ob das mit durch tinyurl-verkürzten auch so ist? Was sagt der Quelltext der mybuffed-Seite, wenn du einen dreispaltige zu erstellen versucht hast?

Ich probiere derweil mal mit deinen Beispielen ein bißchen auf meinem mybuffed herum...

*&#8364;dit:* Also bei mir funzt das ganze soweit. Kann den Fehler nicht nachvollziehen.

Habe diesen Eintrag mit diesem Code erreicht:


```
[url=http://www.heise.de]Ameise[/url][color=#000000]-------------------------------------[url=http://www.heise.de/tp]Brummbär[/url][color=#000000]------------------------------[url=http://www.titanic-magazin.de]Clownskeksverspeiser [/url]
[url=http://www.heise.de]Ameise[/url][color=#000000]-------------------------------------[url=http://www.heise.de/tp]Brummbär[/url][color=#000000]------------------------------[url=http://www.titanic-magazin.de]Clownskeksverspeiser [/url]
[url=http://www.heise.de]Ameise[/url][color=#000000]-------------------------------------[url=http://www.heise.de/tp]Brummbär[/url][color=#000000]------------------------------[url=http://www.titanic-magazin.de]Clownskeksverspeiser [/url]
```


Funktioniert das, was du im Blog schreiben möchtest, denn wenigstens im Forum (per Vorschau-Funktion prüfen)?
Wenn du magst, kannst du mir auch den Text und die URLs, die du in dem Eintrag unterbringen möchtest, per PN schicken, damit ich&#8217;s damit mal probieren kann.


----------



## Isegrim (10. April 2008)

Mrm, also es klappt bei mir auch so, wie du es haben möchtest. (Wenn es die Aufteilung ist, die ich annehme).
Habe den Blogeintrag mit den Daten von dir überarbeitet.
Ist aber eine ziemlich Fummelei, weil man die Position jeder &#8222;Zelle&#8220; durch das Löschen eines Bindestrichs ausrichten muß. Außerdem ist die Geschichte dann nicht mehr auflösungsunabhängig &#8211; bei niedrigeren zerhaut&#8217;s einem das Layout, bei größeren ist rechts dann Abstand. Wenn du damit leben kannst, erstell es passend für die am häufigsten benutzte Breite von 1024 bzw. 1280.

Code dafür ist:


```
The Numbers:[color=#000000]-----------------------------------Die Ahhs:[color=#000000]--------------------------------------Die Bees:

[url=http://my.buffed.de/user/3196]4v4l4nche[/url][color=#000000]-------------------------------------------[url=http://my.buffed.de/user/122461]akuji[/url][color=#000000]--------------------------------------------[url=http://my.buffed.de/user/206821]bargas[/url]
[color=#000000]--------------------------------------------------------[url=http://my.buffed.de/user/4607]alassea[/url][color=#000000]-----------------------------------------[url=http://my.buffed.de/user/145537]basso[/url]
[color=#000000]---------------------------------------------------------[url=http://my.buffed.de/user/193081]alion[/url][color=#000000]-----------------------------------------[url=http://my.buffed.de/user/138121]Bloodytears[/url]
```

You get the idea. Rest ist Formsache.


----------

